# My old Hr10-250



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Well I upgraded to the HR20-700 over a year ago and I still have my Hr10-250 sitting around. Its in good standing ( Account closed) and has an extra 300GB drive in. ( 83 hr HD and 548 hr SD ) Should I just gut the thing and use the drives in my PC then trash it or should I try selling it on Ebay as is with the extra drive . What do you guys think?


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

robdec said:


> Well I upgraded to the HR20-700 over a year ago and I still have my Hr10-250 sitting around. Its in good standing ( Account closed) and has an extra 300GB drive in. ( 83 hr HD and 548 hr SD ) Should I just gut the thing and use the drives in my PC then trash it or should I try selling it on Ebay as is with the extra drive . What do you guys think?


you can hook it up again and then get another free swap. And guess what? They will leave it with you again.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

I am in the market for another HR20 for my Den. I was thinking about reactivating the HR10-250 and see if I could get another free swap ... Hmm I wonder if that would work.


----------



## Pugsly1999 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes you could........sometimes if you have the newer eqipt they wont give you free, but at a reduced cost, so if u deactiave hr21, and trun on hr10 it should work, u on a commitment? if not u can threatin to disconnect if they want to charge


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

This is an adult forum, not some kiddie text messaging session. Kindly learn to type in the language you were taught in school.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I am keeping my 2 HR10-250s to trade in on the NEW Directivo coming out in September 2009!!! I can guarantee you that they will offer a SWAP for this unit.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I am keeping my 2 HR10-250s to trade in on the NEW Directivo coming out in September 2009!!! I can guarantee you that they will offer a SWAP for this unit.


...or at least perhaps some kind of credit.....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, it may not be an even swap but I'll probably have to pony up something plus my HR10-250s but for a Directivo Unit that is MPEG-4 and has all the Bells & Whistles of the HR21s plus some of the New stuff that Tivo has to offer plus DLB how can you lose on that deal???


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe I can trade two (not in service) for one new one next September? ......then maybe not.....


----------

